# [Documentary] My Ivanacara adoketa baby



## awth

_Originally written in Chinese and translated by my friend, Andrew YU, thanks, Andrew!!_

*Forward:*

I have finally done it after two whole years!!! Thinking back to the beginningâ€¦â€¦.

My first pair of Ivanacara adoketa is aquarium breed F1 purchased on December 2006 from â€œAn Aquariumâ€


----------



## dwarfpike

Wow!!!! 

One of the ultra blackwater fish. Heckels discus, altum angels, daemons and noto dwarf pikes must be next eh? :thumb:

Beautiful fish!! =D>


----------



## awth

dwarfpike said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> One of the ultra blackwater fish. Heckels discus, altum angels, daemons and noto dwarf pikes must be next eh? :thumb:
> 
> Beautiful fish!! =D>


No, I only like Dwarf Cichilds.......  
My next target is L46 and L236.


----------



## dwarfpike

Noto dwarf pikes are dwarf cichlids!!! 

Of course the fact the feed on your Ivanacara and Apisto fry in nature might turn some people off.

Your male _Ivanacara_ is amazing, I never realized they got that much color. But then most of the pics of this species I've seen are females. Again, congrats!!


----------



## awth

dwarfpike said:


> ......
> Of course the fact the feed on your Ivanacara and Apisto fry in nature might turn some people off.........


Thank you 

But I don't quite understand what do you mean..... :-?


----------



## dwarfpike

ack. Typo ... _Crenicichla notophthalmus_ is a dwarf cichlid ... in nature they prey on Apisto, Ivanacara, and Dicrossus fry ... the pikes are too small to eat the adults. Pretty pastel colors too, come from the same river system, ultra low pH as your Ivanacara.


----------



## awth

Oh~ I get it now


----------



## awth

thank you all.....

Day 3 video clip updated. The fry's first meal, with guest performer, my left hand!

3rd day: First Meal (Guest Performer: My left hand) 





P.S. Just want to confirm, I don't see any "EDIT" button here! So, can't edit my own threads? :-?


----------



## awth

sorry.... duplicated.


----------



## awth

sorry.... duplicated.


----------



## michelle767

Beautiful fish. And great post.

I have the opportunity to get some tank-raised adoketa. But my tank currently has a bristlenose pleco and a flash pleco. Would they be compatible? Do any of your adoketa have tankmates?


----------



## awth

michelle767 said:


> Beautiful fish. And great post.
> 
> I have the opportunity to get some tank-raised adoketa. But my tank currently has a bristlenose pleco and a flash pleco. Would they be compatible? Do any of your adoketa have tankmates?


Yes, just one pleco about 7-8cm. After the pair spawned, I can see the pleco had a very tough time! :wink:


----------



## andrew__

Beautiful fish, and great pics and video :thumb:


----------



## awth

*UPDATE*

*14 Dec 2008, the 13th day*
1st day after tank changed
Tank size: 12"L X 7.5"W X 9"H
Temp: 27C, ph 6.0-6.2, kh 0, gh 0, NO3 0-5mg/l, TDS 106
Twin Head Air Filter X1, Heater 25Watt. Water change 1/3 per day.


----------



## FLGirl1977

Aww! That last picture is adorable! Very nice photos, did you enter any in the photo competition?


----------



## blairo1

Very nice fish, you're dangerous - now I want some and once I see something I want I tend to get it :lol:. This doesn't look good for my other half who has to put up with my obsession .

What I really want to know is, what is that substrate - I love it! It looks really natural and a nice size too. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing your progress with us and reminding me of another of the dwarf acara clade members!!


----------



## awth

FLGirl1977 said:


> Aww! That last picture is adorable! Very nice photos, did you enter any in the photo competition?


Thank you for your compliment. 



blairo1 said:


> Very nice fish, you're dangerous - now I want some and once I see something I want I tend to get it :lol:. This doesn't look good for my other half who has to put up with my obsession .
> 
> What I really want to know is, what is that substrate - I love it! It looks really natural and a nice size too. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your progress with us and reminding me of another of the dwarf acara clade members!!


The substrate is ADA Amazon Soil Fine Type. It is a Japanese brand. Hope to see your Adoketa very soon


----------



## blairo1

:thumb: I will have to look into getting some of that, it's a really nice looking substrate.

Beautiful fish, but it doesn't really need to be said, the specimen speaks for itself (and your good care) .


----------



## CHK

Wow :thumb: Great job!

I find the spots on the very young fry interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jenbubs

Where can you purchase these in the united states?! I absolutely have to have a pair.


----------



## Narwhal72

Atlantis had some a little while back. They are still pretty rare but are becoming increasingly available. I have a group of 4 of them at home now but they haven't spawned yet.

Andy


----------



## Jenbubs

Anyone know of a website they can be ordered from maybe? I live nowhere near Atlantis, I don't know if they do shipping?


----------



## Narwhal72

Atlantis ships fish. But they do have a pretty high minimum order I think. Only orders I have done with them have been part of group orders. The fish are very good quality though.

Andy


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Ivanacara adoketa only recently became available in Australia for the first time recently. At AU$260 a pair (and remember our dollar is now stronger than the US dollar) I figured I'd give them a miss for now.

They are *NOT* a beginner dwarf cichlid. As *dwarfpike* hinted at, these are one of the hardest fish to keep and breed successfully. For SA dwarf cichlid keepers, they are one of the holy grails.


----------



## awth

Hardest fish to keep? I would say no, they are rather easy to keep. 
Hardest fish to breed? Absolutely YES!!!


----------

